

Visitrs is an easily pluggible web based multiuser chat application. - hinoglu
http://www.visitrs.com

======
alexsolo
I went to the site and clicked on the "chat live on visitrs" link in the
bottom right corner. I got a tiny pop-up which was blocked by Firefox's popup
blocker. I think there are ways to fix this so the pop-up does not get blocked
when clicking on the link.

I set FF to allow the pop-up, and then got a blank window (not sure if this is
a problem with the site or with FF). I closed the window, and clicked on the
chat link again, at which point I did get a pop-up asking me to login or
register. At this point, I just gave up.

I would strongly recommend _not_ requiring registration for this type of
application.

~~~
est
Chrome blocked that window, too. I guess an inline div would be better.

~~~
hinoglu
By default blocking the unwanted popups is set in browsers.

Visitrs enables chatting in the same window regardless of whichever different
domain the user is coming from, which serves the purpose "not interrupting the
surfing process while chatting or vice versa" well (i guess :). In other
implementations like using floating page elements or iframes for chatting,
when user moves away from the domain,or opens another link in the same window,
chat is interrupted.

I've updated the popup window contents where if popup is blocked, visitor can
continue by simple clicking the inner link of the popup. I hope this will help
usability.

Thanks for feedback.

------
thejash
It's neat but I'd rather make a link to an IRC room via mibbit. That way
people can get to the chatroom with other clients too.

------
Aegean
I always wondered why name obfuscation is thought to add meaning to the brand.
I think it is just the opposite.

